# Another ship in trouble



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

I just read today of a tanker with cracked deck plates that was refused entry into Cork. She was expected to arrive in the Belfast Lough today.
How can anyone refuse to help a ship in trouble.(MAD)


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Jocko said:


> I just read today of a tanker with cracked deck plates that was refused entry into Cork. She was expected to arrive in the Belfast Lough today.
> How can anyone refuse to help a ship in trouble.(MAD)


Harbour authorities have an obligation to refuse entry to unseaworthy vessels which are liable to cause hazard or pollute the port.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Another "Prestige" disaster in the offing? When will these environmentalist fools realize that, in the end, it causes far more severe environmental problems when you compel these ships to remain out at sea than it does if they bring it into port for repairs?


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

The Genmar Companion has been in shelter off the Copeland Islands in the Belfast Lough. They had to wait for the weather to ease up and finally today they have started to transfer her cargo of 54,000 tonnes of Vacuum gas oil. When that is complete she will get into a yard in Belfast and have her cracked deck plates looked at.


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

According to the local press the GENMAR COMPANION was on a voyage from Rotterdam to New York when she got into trouble off the Donegal coast. Donegal is situated in the North West and Cork in the South East of Ireland. I don't see how Cork would have be an option as the nearest ports would be Londonderry and Belfast with Belfast being the most suitable.


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

oceantramp said:


> According to the local press the GENMAR COMPANION was on a voyage from Rotterdam to New York when she got into trouble off the Donegal coast. Donegal is situated in the North West and Cork in the South East of Ireland. I don't see how Cork would have be an option as the nearest ports would be Londonderry and Belfast with Belfast being the most suitable.


You are absolutely right and I know the Irish coast, I`ve sailed around enough. I`m positive the media mentioned Cork but thats what you get when some ejit reporter who probably needs a Satnav to get home from work puts out this kind of report. The main thing is that she and her crew are safe and well.
What amazes me is that the crack was noticed in Rotterdam and the authorities deemed it ok to cross the Atlantic in winter!!!!!(egg)


----------



## stevejb (Feb 19, 2010)

she was 40 miles west of tory when she turned back , the crew plus a 2yr old child are on board mostly indian and phillipino , company running ship on cheap and why was she allowed to leave rotterdam , thats shipping today


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

stevejb said:


> why was she allowed to leave rotterdam , thats shipping today


because I have been told casually that the fault was discovered in Rotterdam and the cracks drilled and plugged to classification standards but by monitoring the crew were able to detect further cracking.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-16454384


----------

